# Starting a used car dealership



## Gabriel_Hansen (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi everyone!

First off! My english is not perfect but i will do my best, so sorry for any misspells.
Anyway!

I want to set up a car dealership in Dubai. Ive been runing my own business in Norway with succes but i really want to move to Dubai and continue my work as i love it and im really good at it.

So how hard is it to start a business like that i Dubai? Is it hard to find a showroom?

Im planing to have about 20 cars or so. And only "regular" cars like toyoya, kia, bmw etc.
Not expensive like everyone else in Dubai 

Im going to do this for sure. But please i really need som help from you guys!
Maybe you know someone who know something?
A very Big thank you for any help!

Gabriel


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Have you been to Al Awir (for example)?

What will you have that is better than what's here now?


----------



## Gabriel_Hansen (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi!
And thanks for your quick reply.

No, i havnt been there. But i read about it and it seems like a Bazar or something?

Do you have any more info about that market (Al Awir)?

Any pros and cons?

Thanks !


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
There seem to be three levels of car dealership in Dubai.
Main dealers and the top tier independents (Al Ain Class, Deals on Wheels etc.) - expensive to compete with these.
Mid level at places like Al Aweer - loads of dealers, loads of cars for sale - how would you differentiate yourself, as Rascal says.
Low level, back street garages on Dubai/Sharjah border - don't even go there!
I can't see it would be easy to setup a successful car dealership in Dubai without a good local sponsor with deep pockets.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Gabriel_Hansen (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks for response!


I think the biggest difference will be pricing. Im really good at bargaining for a good price when i buy a car. So that will do it possible for me to sell for a good price.

Do any of you guys know how much profit they make on cars in dubai? And i mean on "ordinary cars, not ferraris etc.

I thought maybe i can do less profit, but sell more


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Gabriel_Hansen said:


> Thanks for response!
> 
> 
> I think the biggest difference will be pricing. Im really good at bargaining for a good price when i buy a car. So that will do it possible for me to sell for a good price.
> ...


I say this from my own recent experiences and observations searching for cars to buy ....... the market is pretty full at all levels from brand new to old bangers ...... you might be living in a bit of a dream expecting to pop over from Norway to start up a dealership. Have you been over and researched anything yourself ?


----------



## Gabriel_Hansen (Mar 28, 2017)

Hello there!

I havent done any research yet, no. But how would you research if you were me?

Im going to Dubai in a few weeks. Any tips?

I know its seems like im just "popin" in from Norway but im really not like that. I will calculate it before i do. But one thing is for sure, im going to do it. Because i don´t fear to fail.

Thank you


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Gabriel_Hansen said:


> Hello there!
> 
> I havent done any research yet, no. But how would you research if you were me?
> 
> ...


Plenty of good information online ..... there's lots for you to consider before you get anywhere near selling a car Starting a business in Dubai some very high level info in that article. 

If you are that good at selling cars I can think of better places to start a business


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Gabriel_Hansen said:


> Hello there!
> 
> I havent done any research yet, no. But how would you research if you were me?
> 
> ...


Hi,
A lot of smaller dealers here actually sell cars on commission - rather than purchasing the stock.
Advantage for dealer - nice lot of cars that did not cost them anything.
Advantage for seller - bigger audience of buyers, as dealers can offer add ons like finance and warranty.
Typical commission charged on a 40,000 to 80,000 AED car is 5000 AED.
Even Deals on Wheels (millions of dirhams in stock sell cars on commission) - I know as I was looking at a car they had for sale recently and this was being sold on behalf of a customer. I did not ask what their commission charge was - but suspect it was nearer 10,000 on the car I was looking at (140,000 AED price).
Some dealers don't have premises - just good websites and Facebook pages to sell cars that way.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## svgeorge (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm currently looking at buying a used car.. dubizzle or carswitch etc have a lot of options to choose from.. if you do start a dealership, i think you'll need to have a strong online presence..


----------



## Gabriel_Hansen (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks for the link, really good info

What places can u think of then?


----------



## Gabriel_Hansen (Mar 28, 2017)

Stevesolar:

The "negative" thing about comissions is that the profit is OK not as you would want it to be- More ofcourse =). Because if you buy the car youself and pay it, the customer will sell it instead of putting it on for "comission-sell".

Another thing is that (by own experience) when youre trying to sell someone elses car on comission is that you dont have the fire in your butt to wanting it to get sold fast. Because it doesnt cost you.
But if you bought it yourself and you know you can do a lot more profit you will do the extra to get it sold.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Keep in mind you will be dealing with a whole bunch of different nationalities, different characters and different ways of buying and selling. Can be quite frustrating in the best of times.

Also, you keep asking people here "what would they do if they were researching". Tell us what you've done so far and we will tell you if you're on the right track


----------



## Gabriel_Hansen (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks for your reply pamela!

When it comes to the research ive done so for its pretty much about the pricing of cars. Regestrations, insurances etc. Ive read a lot about how to set up and start the business.

Even been lookin on permises/showrooms and the pricing there.

What i need is some numbers on how many cars the dealers sell on a monthly basis and stuff like that.

I think that i need some help from someone who either works in a dealership or owns one.

But please keep filling me with more info 

Very thankful!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

You do realise that this is the wild west don't you?

With no experience of the market here you won't succeed. Honest people don't.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

You'd be entering a doubtful market according to THIS article...



> If dealerships and manufacturers were hoping that the first quarter of 2017 might provide some relief, it has not exactly panned out that way. According to the consultancy Auto Data, vehicle sales in the Gulf markets are down an average 22.9 per cent in the year-to-date compared with the Q1-16 tally. Saudi Arabia’s seen a steep 27 per cent dent, Qatar’s is down 26 per cent and in the UAE, new car sales took a 21.5 per cent hit.


The question that this brings up is whether the buyers are moving away from new into the used market, the exact market that you want to get into - but is already heavily populated.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Gabriel_Hansen said:


> What i need is some numbers on how many cars the dealers sell on a monthly basis and stuff like that.


Hi,
Monthly sales of dealerships is extremely easy to find out.
However - that won't necessarily help you with your research.
You won't know how much money they made on each car as well as how many they owned and how many were sold on commission.
You also won't know how long they had them for and the cost of funding that stock.
You also don't know their cost of sales - advertising, rents, staff costs etc.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

The dealerships will also 'register' some of their unsold end of line stock at year end to meet their manufacturer's targets so that they can keep their annual entitlement. This can then flood the market with low mileage lower priced than 'new' hardly used cars.

I for one had a Ford out of the main dealership with 17km on the clock and discounted by roughly AED 15,000


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

I think Dubai, or better the whole UAE is saturated at this stage with dealerships of all levels, and the market is not at its best right now (at least for new cars, assume its the same for used cars) . It will be hard to differentiate with existing dealers on price, service and offering... and in terms of selling they all make it as easy as possible for a customer. I think it maybe better to wait it out a bit, till the market strengthens a bit.


----------



## Mambo21 (Mar 19, 2016)

To add, I would also say that he used car market will ebb and flow with the economy and hence, incoming/outgoing of expats. When economy is doing well, there will be more buyers and perhaps sellers too. However, if (careful there!) the economy isn't doing so well, you'll find a lot more sellers than buyers, hence, difficult to move stock, whether on commission or not


----------



## Gabriel_Hansen (Mar 28, 2017)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Monthly sales of dealerships is extremely easy to find out.
> However - that won't necessarily help you with your research.
> You won't know how much money they made on each car as well as how many they owned and how many were sold on commission.
> ...


How do you mean extremely easy. I havnt find it. Can you tell me how? Thanks!


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Gabriel_Hansen said:


> How do you mean extremely easy. I havnt find it. Can you tell me how? Thanks!


Took me 10 minutes on Google to find this... and I'm not even in the industry.



> It’s a difficult year for new car sales in the UAE: down 23% to 319.878 registrations vs. a 415.897 amended total in 2015. Toyota is in line with the market at -25% to 95.064 and sees its share slide below the symbolic 30% at 29.7% for the year. In second place, Nissan’s share is unchanged at 15.2% with deliveries down 23%. Mitsubishi on the other hand takes a hit at -46% to drop from 13.3% in 2015 to 9.4% now but remains in third place. In fact, the entire Top 10 brands ranking is identical to 2015. BMW gains 5% to jump from 4.6% share to 6.3% at #4, ahead of Hyundai (-14%), Ford (-24%) and Kia (-11%).


That's just an extract, more available but it'll cost you...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

LesFroggitts said:


> Took me 10 minutes on Google to find this... and I'm not even in the industry.
> 
> 
> 
> That's just an extract, more available but it'll cost you...


Hi,
No I mean specific sales of used cars by each individual dealer - on a month by month basis. I don't mean new cars sold and registered.
It's not something you can find using Google!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Gabriel_Hansen (Mar 28, 2017)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> No I mean specific sales of used cars by each individual dealer - on a month by month basis. I don't mean new cars sold and registered.
> It's not something you can find using Google!
> Cheers
> Steve


Exactly what i mean too.


----------



## Gabriel_Hansen (Mar 28, 2017)

Anyone works in a dealership in the UAE? The best advice and help should be from people in the industry. Maybe you know someone?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Gabriel_Hansen said:


> Anyone works in a dealership in the UAE? The best advice and help should be from people in the industry. Maybe you know someone?


Hi,
I don't really see how the opinion of one dealership will particularly help you.
Also - there will be confidentiality issues for people working at existing dealers.
You need data from multiple dealerships - especially those like you are looking to compete with.
Cheers
Steve
.


----------



## Gabriel_Hansen (Mar 28, 2017)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I don't really see how the opinion of one dealership will particularly help you.
> Also - there will be confidentiality issues for people working at existing dealers.
> You need data from multiple dealerships - especially those like you are looking to compete with.
> ...


I know but how am i going to get to this info...Hmmm..


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Gabriel_Hansen said:


> Stevesolar said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


How would you get your information in Norway ? ..... do the same in Dubai !


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Gabriel_Hansen said:


> I know but how am i going to get to this info...Hmmm..


Pay somebody!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Gabriel.

Give up, it won't work, you have no idea about the UAE marketplace, chase your dream elsewhere.


----------



## Gabriel_Hansen (Mar 28, 2017)

The Rascal said:


> Gabriel.
> 
> Give up, it won't work, you have no idea about the UAE marketplace, chase your dream elsewhere.


Hi man. Thanks for the support 

But seriously guys... Im going to do it. Ill update you when im there :tea:


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Gabriel_Hansen said:


> HBut seriously guys... Im going to do it. Ill update you when im there :tea:


No you won't. You'll tell us you have arrived and three months later never be heard from on the forum again.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> No you won't. You'll tell us you have arrived and three months later never be heard from on the forum again.


Almost as cynical as me tw.


----------



## Gabriel_Hansen (Mar 28, 2017)

Okey guys let me explain...

Im not opening up in Dubai to get succesful... Im already succesful here. Im top 20 in the country who sells most used cars... And theres over 1000 dealers here...

Believe me ive dealt with all sorts of people... 

I want to open up in Dubai because Of Dubai. I love it there. I really want to live there. Im tired of the weather here and peoples negative viewing on people whos making money etc.

So please guys dont be so negative with me. If you can help me out so please do.

Thanks for all help so far


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

You really need to do proper research on this. 
Do you have a lot of capital to start up with?
If you're opening a mainland (non free zone) business you have to have a local partner who will own 51% of the company.
Did you see this yet? (https://www.justlanded.com/english/Dubai/Dubai-Guide/Business/Starting-a-Business)

Just because you might be successful in Norway doesn't mean you will make it here. How old are you? How much experience have you got?
I get the feeling you're one of the millennials who always got patted on the head and told "well done, you're so brilliant" no matter what you did. Am I right?
In order to be successful and advance in life one needs to hear the negatives as well as the positives. 
If nobody told you about the potential obstacles you would probably come back here threatening to sue left, right and centre. Please, please do some proper research. 
You do know that debt and bounced cheques (yes, we still have those here) can potentially land you in prison here?


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

In simple terms... if you're such "hot stuff" in your home country... then the income from this will surely allow you to properly investigate the local market here?

It is a long way from home and it is *very* different. But don't let your hubris hold you back. Your ability to haggle with Norwegians may not prepare you for the full force of 200+ nationalities (apparently those are the numbers). 

Can you haggle with Arabs(many flavours)? Russians? Angloes(English, Scottish, Irish, Welsh... and Mancs!)? Indians/Pakistanis with their infamous head wobble? (that could mean *anything*). Some of these people have been haggling since before Valhalla!

Test your haggling and bargaining skills, go try and buy, or sell a couple of vehicles.

There is little point coming on here, asking us all if you're going to be any good at it. You need to find out for yourself, hopefully without getting into trouble.

Opinions are like arseholes...we all have them, but few bear close scrutiny!

There used to be an employee of a car dealership on here, his silence may speak volumes. Are you still here??

In whatever you choose to do, I wish you the best of luck. The streets of Dubai are not paved with gold (despite all the rumours!)


----------



## Gabriel_Hansen (Mar 28, 2017)

QOFE said:


> You really need to do proper research on this.
> Do you have a lot of capital to start up with?
> If you're opening a mainland (non free zone) business you have to have a local partner who will own 51% of the company.
> Did you see this yet? (https://www.justlanded.com/english/Dubai/Dubai-Guide/Business/Starting-a-Business)
> ...



Hey man...Are you OK? Do you feel alright? That was a lot of guessing about me.. Wrong!
All that bs and you didnt contribute one thing...All you wrote down about dubai´s rules and laws i know about.


----------



## Gabriel_Hansen (Mar 28, 2017)

notdave said:


> In simple terms... if you're such "hot stuff" in your home country... then the income from this will surely allow you to properly investigate the local market here?
> 
> It is a long way from home and it is *very* different. But don't let your hubris hold you back. Your ability to haggle with Norwegians may not prepare you for the full force of 200+ nationalities (apparently those are the numbers).
> 
> ...


Hello!
Thanks for the info i appreciate it :yo:


----------



## Mambo21 (Mar 19, 2016)

So, it sounds like you've made up your mind. In that case, I would advise you to spend some time here in Dubai (a few weeks at least) to visit many of the used car dealers to get a sense of how they operate and what the market is like.

Two. Set a certain amount of funds and time that you will spend here. If you make it, then congrats to you. If not, I would suggest to call it a day once those funds are exhausted and either head back or try a different business


----------



## Gabriel_Hansen (Mar 28, 2017)

Mambo21 said:


> So, it sounds like you've made up your mind. In that case, I would advise you to spend some time here in Dubai (a few weeks at least) to visit many of the used car dealers to get a sense of how they operate and what the market is like.
> 
> Two. Set a certain amount of funds and time that you will spend here. If you make it, then congrats to you. If not, I would suggest to call it a day once those funds are exhausted and either head back or try a different business


Thank you for your reply. Thats exactly what im going to do. Im heading to Dubai soon and i will do that.

I just found out that my mothers friends son lives there and have several businesses so im going to link up with him there. Hopefully he know some dealership there. Ill update you guys


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Gabriel_Hansen said:


> Im heading to Dubai soon and i will do that.


So you think the next few months are a good time to come ?

Want to go back and do more research ?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

One more thing to bear in mind, apart from Ramadan and Summer, is that the market for second hand cars that are not GCC spec is falling quickly. 
In January the Govt decided to force Insurance companies to offer Third Party only to any car that isn't GCC spec. Roughy 20% of cars in Dubai are non-GCC spec so thats a lot of cars dropping in value and not fully insurable.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Gabriel_Hansen said:


> Thank you for your reply. Thats exactly what im going to do. Im heading to Dubai soon and i will do that.
> 
> I just found out that my mothers friends son lives there and have several businesses so im going to link up with him there. Hopefully he know some dealership there. Ill update you guys


Hang on....

a) You've never been here?
b) You've only just found out your mother's friend's son's cousin's cat lives here?

Pass the popcorn.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Gabriel_Hansen said:


> Hey man...Are you OK? Do you feel alright? That was a lot of guessing about me.. Wrong!
> All that bs and you didnt contribute one thing...All you wrote down about dubai´s rules and laws i know about.


You haven't exactly given us much information, only repeating the same questions over and over again. I do get the feeling you're not well prepared. 
Good luck anyway. You will need lots of it.
I'm looking forward to your contributions on this forum.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

OP: We are not unfriendly or crazy. So do not mind the tone of some of the posts. But most of us have been around for a while and seen MANY of these posts full of almost child like enthusiasm. 

Dubai and Norway are VERY different, and from your posts it just seems like you have made up your mind to come here because of the weather - you will need a lot more research. None of us own used car shops, but deal with them often enough. 

It is a very different place, and do not be too overinvested or desperate about the idea of moving. Be prepared to walk away.

You will also need to pay and hire proper consultants - there are a few individuals who do this in this space who will not be as expensive as the big firms (but not cheap either).


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Hang on....
> 
> a) You've never been here?
> b) You've only just found out your mother's friend's son's cousin's cat lives here?
> ...


Be afraid, very afraid


----------



## Gabriel_Hansen (Mar 28, 2017)

The Rascal said:


> Hang on....
> 
> a) You've never been here?
> b) You've only just found out your mother's friend's son's cousin's cat lives here?
> ...


Hang on...

a) Ive been in Dubai 4 times before
b) Yes i just found out, He´s been there for 1,5 years... And i knew about it when i talked to my mom about doing business in Dubai


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Are you prepared for a large capital requirement to get started, where if you're successful it'll take at least 3 years before you break even on that? Do some research on:

1. Cost of renting suitable premises.
2. Cost of renting accommodation for yourself.
3. Cost of obtaining a trade license (and double it).
4. Cost of paying a local sponsor to own 51% of your business.
5. Cost of having a competent lawyer draft a contract that protects the 51% of your business, but will generally be ignored anyway if things go bad.
6. Cost of hiring staff (drivers, valeters, etc) and sponsoring their visas.

And keep in mind that all of this will be required to be paid upfront in one big lump sum before you start trading, even the rent is payable a year at a time, at the beginning of the year.

The more successful second hand dealers in Dubai work with long-term customers, i.e. the local guy goes to the same dealer he always goes to and says "I need a car for my daughter, can you find me a 2014 Toyota Prado with low miles?" and that dealer will source the car for him.

It's an incredibly difficult market to break into if you don't speak the same language (linguistically and culturally) as your main customer base. Western ex-pats tend to buy their second hand cars from the main manufacturer dealers instead of wandering into Al Awir or Al Quoz.

You'll also be leaving your negotiation skills at home, they're not applicable here. You're up against dealers who have an army of staff who trawl private sales websites/publications. If someone is selling a car with easy re-sale potential, they'll have a bunch of your competitors on the phone within minutes of the advert going live, and every single one of them will know every feature and detail of that car without blinking, and know the rock bottom price they're prepared to pay, and the selling price they can achieve. There is very little wiggle room on the cars that are popular in the UAE - when I sold my Prado a few years ago, just about every dealer that called me offered me the same figure, and when I went to other dealers to enquire about a price for them to buy it, the same figure was offered. If you want access to these cars, you either need to plug yourself into the local car matrix and get the jump on these people who have been doing the same thing for the last 20 years, or pay more than they're willing to in order to obtain the cars.

I would strongly suggest sticking to selling cars in Norway, and using the profits you generate to fund regular holidays to Dubai where you can enjoy your time sitting by the beach and ****ting about in waterparks. Dubai is not a fun place to do business, and I can't think of any European who has started a business here without having lived here for a number of years, or being an expansion of an existing company that has been a success.

However, if you're that determined and will not waver, then I'd suggest moving here and working in a dealer for a couple of years to get the lay of the land and build up a network of contacts before you start your own business. If your CV is as impressive as you say, you should find it relatively easy to find a job with plenty of commission.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Well said Gavtec.

Now, about Indy2?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Come on guys, we've heard this about a million times (in various forms) and not been listened to. We know full well what's going to happen - OP is going to make his own choices and decisions, regardless of what we say, because he clearly knows better than any of us, despite having asked what people on here think. He will continue to defend his corner and then he will, as someone else had already said, disappear, never to be seen again. So, to coin a cliche...moving on!!

More importantly, welcome back Gav!!!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> We know full well what's going to happen


Of course but I seem to recall the last time we tried to tell people everything would be okay and it was a land of milk and honey with easy opportunity for all, we got told off for being sarcastic !


----------



## Khalid omar al otaibi (Jul 13, 2021)

Hello guys,
Am apparently coming from the future to join this lovely discussion..as an arab expat born lived here my whole life and a car enthusiast myself, this discussion is really fun to join as car industry have been always my area of knowledge and interest here are some of the things I would like to point out:
1-car business "starting a dealership" is not really a hard thing to do and no doesn't really require alot of experience as many people believe so ITS NOT ROCKET SCIENCE PEOPLE PERIOD!!

2- I agree with the members that mentioned that such a business would require a high capital showroom staff expenses licence etc, yet many of you don't realise that most of car dealerships brand new and high end used car ((except for those that sell cheap used nor american spec salvage cars)) do not own their inventory as they finance it through banks and different financial equity businesses that clearly means that these financial firms would expect you to contribute with an advanced payment forstence if the inventory you wanna start with is worth 40 million aed you should have atleast 10-15million to kick off with,that's if you're willing to sell high end brand new/demo end cars as you get a FLEET DISCOUNT from authorized car dealerships when you buy the, with a location in sheik zayed road al quoz or al awir car market NOW THATS A LOT OF MONEY, yet if you wanna go for a less expensive alternative then you can start with the second option I previously mentioned that require capital of 5 million approx dirhams buying a salvage cars fixing them and resell or brokering over people cars however this business moudle is not recommended as consumers in gcc markets now a days tend to buy brand new cars, even in europe and usa nowadays car manufacturers turned out to be scumbags by selling cars that are not reliable to keep for more than 120k 130k 6-7 ((i personally would keep a car for only 3 4 years)) of usage thus banks are much flexible in providing auto loans with annual interest rates that are sometimes below 2%.

3-now for those talking about economy situation and now am replying late in covid age ,like many other businesses this segment has been affected with all this chaos, regarding oversupply this could apply for businesses like travel and tourism realestate reasturants etc.. but if you're applying this quote to car business then excuse me I would say you're a complete IGNORANT!! 
As of my experience nearly 40%of the cars i personally sold so far during this year are being exported to various places whether it's to neighbouring countries in the gcc iraq jordan and even chile and brazil, we even convert some cars to rhd driving mode and we export them to southafrica and asian countries like india and pakistan yet for the high end exotics ironically there's one german "arab descent" guy i knew use to come and buy used cars from awir re ship them back to europe as used cars here are unknown to go much cheaper than any were else unlike european used 3 4 years old cars are not exempted from the eu vat which range from 19-21%.

All in all it's good business to startup no serious experience required as many can workout out, I'd add more dubai is the perfect place to start such a business as showrooms even in high end areas like quoz or szr are cheaper than the ones in eu, profits are ok but not as perfect as they were few years ago due to 5% vat introduced and covid.
To end it up you need a good capital for the inventory, showroom and lisnce that would require millions of dirhams.


----------



## jatchina (Sep 9, 2021)

Gabriel_Hansen said:


> Hello there!
> 
> I havent done any research yet, no. But how would you research if you were me?
> 
> ...


Hi did you try this business and what was the outcome? waiting for your reply thanks


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

jatchina said:


> Hi did you try this business and what was the outcome? waiting for your reply thanks


The poster was last on here 4 years ago ...... so dont hold your breath for a reply


----------

